# Auto Login user Without any X



## mbzadegan (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I have NanoBSD without any X running.
How can I enable root Auto login on it?
I can not install any GDM or third party packages.
Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 14, 2017)

Two things: this forum claims to know about FreeBSD, not any of its derivatives. So I don't think you'll get much help here, simply because most us focus on FreeBSD only (and well: there's also the forum rules of course).

Second: automatically logging on as root is generally speaking an _extremely_ bad idea. Not to mention probably totally useless as well. There's a reason why FreeBSD is multitasking & multi-user. You don't need to log on with an account in order to 'make' the OS do 'something'.


----------



## mbzadegan (Feb 14, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Two things: this forum claims to know about FreeBSD, not any of its derivatives. So I don't think you'll get much help here, simply because most us focus on FreeBSD only (and well: there's also the forum rules of course).
> 
> Second: automatically logging on as root is generally speaking an _extremely_ bad idea. Not to mention probably totally useless as well. There's a reason why FreeBSD is multitasking & multi-user. You don't need to log on with an account in order to 'make' the OS do 'something'.



First: You can Assumption that I have this issue on FreeBSD! How Can I resolve it?
Second: I knew this but my NanoBSD customs in my embeded device and it only for me.
Thanks for any idea but I need applicable hints, Please!


----------



## mbzadegan (Feb 14, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> A quick forum search does wonders.
> https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/125992/


I have not any X or `startx`.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Two things: this forum claims to know about FreeBSD, not any of its derivatives.


NanoBSD is actually part of FreeBSD.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0/tools/tools/nanobsd/


----------



## ASX (Feb 14, 2017)

mbzadegan said:


> I have not any X or `startx`.


start a shell from /etc/ttys instead of the traditional getty: ttys(5)


----------



## mbzadegan (Feb 14, 2017)

ASX said:


> start a shell from /etc/ttys instead of the traditional getty: ttys(5)


Ok, Is that possible to describe more about it!
How can I start a shell from /etc/ttys?


----------



## ASX (Feb 14, 2017)

mbzadegan said:


> Ok, Is that possible to describe more about it!
> How can I start a shell from /etc/ttys?



All details are in the ttys(5) manpage.


----------



## mbzadegan (Feb 14, 2017)

Is that any other suggestions?


----------

